# R35 Cornering Masterclass - Saturday 1st June 2013



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Enjoyed the Performance Driver 'Track' Day and would like to progress to the next stage in the GTROC Driver Development Programme advancing your skills further? Or perhaps you're not getting the most from your track days, and would like to hone your performance driving skills in a safe and challenging environment? 

Our Cornering Masterclass held over one day at the world renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, provides you with the opportunity to unlock the secrets of fast safe consistent grip limit lap times. The group size is for a maximum of 6 owners.

Through presentations and demonstrations in our cars, and nurtured training sessions in your R35 our instructors will guide you through a structured, fun and exciting training experience, dissecting the cornering process to a professional level. Polarised training designed to galvanise the relationship between minimised driver input and vehicle stability, with presentations in advanced vehicle dynamics and motor industry exercises designed to challenge both you and your R35.

A full day experience for you and your car:
Professional in car tuition
Access to your favourite circuits
Professional motor industry training exercises
Lunch and refreshments throughout the day
Full emergency services on hand all day
Exclusive facilities
1 hours 40 mins driving time with your personal instructor

Price £395 per person

Payment will need to be paid in full by 30th April 2013 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 3.5% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the end of April. Note: this day is for a maximum of six people. 

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

Here's the feedback from last year's attendees:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162060-r35-cornering-masterclass-sunday-29th-july-2012-a-4.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167798-catdt-cornering-masterclass.html

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED - FORMAT COPYRIGHT OF CAT DRIVER TRAINING LTD. AUGUST 2007


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Will mention this to the better half for a possible birthday pressie for myself..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guys, what are you all doing??

This is by far the best way to get the most out of yourself and your GTR!

I'm very tempted to have another go myself!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi CC - thanks for the kind words & trust life is treating you kindly. Hope to see you again soon - might you pop along to Oulton Park to cheer along our Fun Cup team for their first race? You might recognise a fellow member 

Jo


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to, but I hate the "non-refundable deposit" terms and refuse to accept them, especially when there is a call for "reserves" and the date is 2.5 months away.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jo what date you guys at OP?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Jo what date you guys at OP?


Test & qualifying Friday 12th, race (4 hours) Saturday 13th April. Will be great if you can come along - support will be greatly appreciated 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

grahamc said:


> I would like to, but I hate the "non-refundable deposit" terms and refuse to accept them, especially when there is a call for "reserves" and the date is 2.5 months away.


Non-refundable part applies to once the event is confirmed as going ahead with either 3, 4 or 6 people. This as all involved need to know with certainty that the day will go ahead. Until the group size is confirmed, any monies paid are refundable. 

Events are planned in advance for availability reasons. The majority of our training is 1-2-1 but the popular car club days are usually run at weekends. As I'm already booking into August, there are limited options for club days to be offered - we also work with a number of forums so demand is high. 

Our car club training days have been run since 2006 with over 100 R35's enjoying these group days as the threads back up - an equal number have come on a 1-2-1 basis. 

Trust this gives you an understanding of the t&c's and I appreciate your feedback. 

Jo


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CATDT said:


> Non-refundable part applies to once the event is confirmed as going ahead with either 3, 4 or 6 people. This as all involved need to know with certainty that the day will go ahead. Until the group size is confirmed, any monies paid are refundable.
> 
> Events are planned in advance for availability reasons. The majority of our training is 1-2-1 but the popular car club days are usually run at weekends. As I'm already booking into August, there are limited options for club days to be offered - we also work with a number of forums so demand is high.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that Jo.

However, above you state:-


> *A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now *to reserve your place with the balance paid by the end of April.


Which is somewhat different from your last post. 

Will you refund all money if a reserve takes the space of someone pulling out?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Graham that has always been the case - if reserves step into a place they pay for their place. This then allows the cancelling attendee to have their monies refunded. We are not trying to profit from someones cancellation. 

If a Reserve is not found then refunds are not possible - unless as described above, we haven't got either 3, 4 or 6 confirmed attendees. 

Our overriding motivation is that you get the day you paid for and leave having learnt new techniques and that you're happy. 

Jo


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CATDT said:


> Yes Graham that has always been the case - if reserves step into a place they pay for their place. This then allows the cancelling attendee to have their monies refunded. We are not trying to profit from someones cancellation.
> 
> If a Reserve is not found then refunds are not possible - unless as described above, we haven't got either 3, 4 or 6 confirmed attendees.
> 
> ...


May have always been the case, but it has never been made clear. Thank you for the info.

I will have a look at dates now, as it is something I would like to attend.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Finally picked a date I can actually make Jo! Count me in; can't wait.

I've had the privilege of having Colin coach me for a few laps at Silverstone a couple of years ago and look forward to more intensive coaching on the 1st June.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad we've got a date that does work for you at last David :clap: Look forward to spending the day together in a few months time :thumbsup:

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

tempted.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> tempted.


Come along Adam, it will be a laugh!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You'll learn more in a day with Colin, Jo and the team than you've picked up in the last 10 years.

Best money I've ever spent on my driving.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

have asked for a pass from she who must not be named.

If it's a go, I'm in.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Put me down please Jo. I'll call tomorrow to pay the deposit.

Cheers,

George


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes I am up for it , please put my name down . 
I feel I might be at a disadvantage as I didn't know what mue split was though . Shame on me  

BP


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Test & qualifying Friday 12th, race (4 hours) Saturday 13th April. Will be great if you can come along - support will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Jo


Is it this  one, Jo?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Is it this  one, Jo?


Yes that's the one :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

GT, BP & A - names added awaiting permissions and deposits :clap:

BP - I'll get Colin to make a special mention of _mu_ for you 

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Awaiting deposit
3. Black Phantom - Awaiting deposit
4. Adamantium - Awaiting pass
5.
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Do we get the chance to drive the big banked oval ?

BP


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great day for those who are sitting on the fence. Worth it alone for the VDC off drift on skid pan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anders, sounds like the first course you are talking about there. This is the follow up cornering master class for those who've already done the initial day.

Have you done both?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I've done both, may be I got mixed up.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Black Phantom, the High Speed Circuit is driven on this course 

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Awaiting deposit
3. Black Phantom - Awaiting deposit
4. Adamantium - Awaiting pass
5. jeffsquiz - Awaiting deposit
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Money safely received GTaaaaaarrrrrr! Thank you :thumbsup:

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Awaiting deposit
4. Adamantium - Awaiting pass
5. jeffsquiz - Awaiting deposit
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to speak with you Jeff & thanks for your payment :thumbsup:

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Awaiting deposit
4. Adamantium - Awaiting pass
5. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm out, sorry - no pass for me.

Plus car expected to be mid engine build then.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Shall miss seeing you Adam but will look out for you on the Finchley Road when I'm passing :chuckle:

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Awaiting deposit
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5.
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I did this course last year - I highly recommend it. Brilliant day out.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Yes that's the one :thumbsup:
> 
> Jo


What time is best for popping down?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> What time is best for popping down?


Let me check and let you know .... they're out having their first test in the car today at Brunts .... & in the snow too 

Jo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CATDT said:


> Shall miss seeing you Adam but will look out for you on the Finchley Road when I'm passing :chuckle:
> 
> 1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
> 2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
> ...


Can't believe you remembered that! I will be attending this course at some point!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Can't believe you remembered that!


One of those rare moments - & it made us laugh (& jump in our seats). You did have the advantage though 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Black Phantom for your deposit which is safely in the account 

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5.
6.

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Jo please add me to the list. If you could drop your bank details on a pm I will arrange transfer of the funds.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Belsey & Holeshot - you have the last places. Day is now full but Reserves welcome to add their names if interested in case of need. 

PM's on their way to you both - look forward to hearing from you with your details and deposits. 

1. David Yu - Deposit Paid
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Awaiting deposit
6. Holeshot - Awaiting deposit

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for your payment Holeshot. 

1. David Yu - Paid in Full
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Awaiting deposit
6. Holeshot - Paid in Full

Reserves
1. 
2. 

Jo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I'm out, sorry - no pass for me.
> 
> Plus car expected to be mid engine build then.


That's a shame Adam. You do know there's an iPhone app (as featured on the Big Bang Theory) that plays pussy-whipped sound effects? :chuckle:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Came back from holiday yesterday and only just saw this thread now!!!

Can I be put down as a reserve please???


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Trust it was warm & sunny on your hols G2GUV. Have added you to the Reserves.

1. David Yu - Paid in Full
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Awaiting deposit
6. Holeshot - Paid in Full

Reserves
1. G2GUV
2.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

1. David Yu - Paid in Full
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Paid in Full
6. Holeshot - Paid in Full

Reserves
1. G2GUV
2. white gtr 35

Jo


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

bugger only just seen this as not been on forum for a bit
if its worth adding me then stick me down as a reserve aswell please
or
is there a chance of booking another day if you get another 6 of us?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

More than happy to look at another date pulsarboby - I'll PM you and the other Reserves to see if the date works for you .... will be a few days before I write. 

1. David Yu - Paid in Full
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Deposit Paid
3. Black Phantom - Deposit Paid
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Paid in Full
6. Holeshot - Paid in Full

Reserves
1. G2GUV
2. white gtr 35
3. pulsarboby

Jo


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yep cheers fella that would be great if you could and the others agree of course, thanks!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

pulsarboby said:


> yep cheers fella


No problem.

Jo

PS :nervous:

I'm a girlie


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry shows how much im on here jo lol

il now refer to you as sweetie pie:chuckle:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

pulsarboby said:


> il now refer to you as sweetie pie:chuckle:


You've heard about my sweet tooth then  

Jo


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

haha wild guess jo as all girls like choccies.


drop me a pm if others are interested with another date but date dependant im a definate and ready to leave deposit


----------



## bealo (Sep 24, 2003)

I did this course last year and it opened my eyes to what a car can do and what you have to do in certain situations.

I agree with what other say it is one of the best ways of getting the best out of your car.

Colin has balls of steel sitting in the passenger seat and has a relaxed easy to learn way of teaching.

I will be back for sure.

Hope to see you in Samui soon Jo.....


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Are there still places for this or am I too late?
What it the confirmed date?


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ben15476 said:


> Are there still places for this or am I too late?
> What it the confirmed date?


think jo's still trying to work out some alternative dates for us lot that were too late


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well count me in.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> What time is best for popping down?


Email on its way CC with the timetable :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

bealo said:


> Hope to see you in Samui soon Jo.....


Counting the days 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

pulsarboby said:


> think jo's still trying to work out some alternative dates for us lot that were too late


Sorry was out of the office yesterday .... PM on its way to G2GUV, white gtr 35, pulsarboby & ben15476 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

G2GUV said:


> Came back from holiday yesterday and only just saw this thread now!!!
> 
> Can I be put down as a reserve please???


PM in your inbox - please reply :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Holeshot may have a problem with his car that cannot be resolved in time for next Saturday's group training event. 

Is anybody interested and available to take his place if needed?

Please either PM me or Holeshot, or post up here. 

Anyone from the event on 13th July that would like to switch will be very welcome to do so. 

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Jo,

He could swap places with me if it helps give him a few more weeks to get his car fixed?
I'm on the drift day too, so doing the masterclass before the 6th, would probably be more beneficial?

Thanks
Tin


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Tin said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> He could swap places with me if it helps give him a few more weeks to get his car fixed?
> I'm on the drift day too, so doing the masterclass before the 6th, would probably be more beneficial?
> ...


Thanks Tin - will let Holeshot know .... & he may take you up on your kind offer. Will get back to you asap.

Jo


----------



## Holeshot (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a very nice offer, thanks Tin! It looks like my car should be fixed fairly easily, but being a short week next week it might be a push. If you are happy to swap then that will really save me some stress next week.

Thanks

Dan



Tin said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> He could swap places with me if it helps give him a few more weeks to get his car fixed?
> I'm on the drift day too, so doing the masterclass before the 6th, would probably be more beneficial?
> ...


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool no probs Dan, this works out better for both of us 
Cheers


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Good news that's worked out for you both. 

Tin - all paperwork the same just turn up this Saturday instead please at the stated time. 

Holeshot - likewise but you need to turn up on 13th July instead 

See you both soon.

Jo

1. David Yu - Paid in Full
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! - Paid in Full
3. Black Phantom - Paid in Full
4. jeffsquiz - Paid in Full
5. Belsey - Paid in Full
6. Tin - Paid in Full


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Jo, does it start at 8.15 this sat?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Tin said:


> Thanks Jo, does it start at 8.15 this sat?


Hi Tin

You've got a lie in this week .... 08:30 at the gate please. Remember you have no excuse to be late, being a local lad :chuckle:

See you Saturday.

Jo


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Jo, will be ontime, no need to wait for slow beetles this time


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking forward to this, see you all on Saturday! :clap:


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

Well that was very enjoyable day. 

Not only for the amount that I learnt (cheers Paul and Colin) but for the slap up lunch (cheers Jo) and the great company.

Bob, Geoff, George, Tin and David it was a pleasure.

A special thanks to David for letting me attempt to be the unoffical EVO photographer (I hope I at least got you a couple of useable shots) and to George for making the time to let me have a passenger ride, even though you had a long drive ahead of you :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, excellent day again, learnt a lot more this time!
Great bunch of people too, lots of different experiences, full decatted exhausts sound marvellous! Flames were awesome David


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Likewise! What a fantastic day. How refreshing to get coaching from someone with such extensive experience of the R35. Colin even managed to teach this old dog some new tricks!

Thanks for volunteering to shoot some pics Belsey; too knackered to look at them now, but will post up what evo won't want.

Many thanks to Colin, Jo and Paul for a very enlightening and enjoyable day. Will definitely need to do the drift day now...

Great to meet Craig, Jeff and George and nice to meet up with Bob and Tin again. In support of my latest Fast Fleet article in evo issue 184, I was pleased to see there wasn't a single unmodified car in our group!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I can only echo what the guys have said above. Very well structured and executed training in a controlled environment. I loved the circuit section of the training which really lets you put the car through its paces. 

Colin, Paul and Jo are all very good at what they do and are highly recommended. Nice to meet a great bunch of guys in Craig, Bob, Tin, David and Jeff and I think we all came away with something to make our cars go faster, safer :smokin:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

*Good day had by all me thinks ...*

Great day learning and having fun , what more could you want . Thanks to Paul and Colin and especially Joe for the splendid spread . Good to see and meet you guys and to put names to faces .

Shame I won the Divvy prize and didn't make GTaaaaaarrrrrr share the bubbly, but I will have it known that my last shitty lap time was definitely not down to braking too late or being in the wrong gear. I was merely attempting to confirm Colin's theory that the slippage angle for the front tyres was 16 degrees and not 17 . 

Honest ! 

Bob .


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to read you all had an enjoyable and beneficial day :thumbsup:

We all thoroughly enjoyed your company and the banter 

Congratulations to the winners on the day:

Driver of the Day = Tin
Slidey Choc = Black Phantom
Consistency Challenge = GTaaaaaarrrrrr!

Looking forward to seeing you all again in the near future (some sooner than others :chuckle at Millbrook, on track or at Spa/'Ring. 

Jo


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

A bit behind on here but many thanks to Colin, Jo and Paul for another great day. Instruction was spot on, food was really nice and all the guys from here were great company with some nice looking GTR's. Personally i believe anyone who likes driving or wants to better their knowledge of driving should have a go as Millbrook will certainly challenge most.
:thumbsup:


----------

